# Hashimotosnd anxiety



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi I was diagnosed with hashimotos about three months ago. I am taking .75 levothyroxine. The eno said at my last visit that my levels are now normal. However I have recently begun to experience anxiety and bad insomnia. I get the sensation of food stuck in my throat with certain foods. I have not slept for the past two nights. Can this all be related to the hashiomotos?
Thank you
Karin


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> Hi I was diagnosed with hashimotos about three months ago. I am taking .75 levothyroxine. The eno said at my last visit that my levels are now normal. However I have recently begun to experience anxiety and bad insomnia. I get the sensation of food stuck in my throat with certain foods. I have not slept for the past two nights. Can this all be related to the hashiomotos?
> Thank you
> Karin












Hi, Karin!! Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? And............could you please post your most recent lab results with the ranges?

It can be related. Have you had antibodies' testing?


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

No ultrasound. I have to get a copy of my labs. Will call mondy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> No ultrasound. I have to get a copy of my labs. Will call mondy.


Please please insist on an ultra-sound. This is a very important step to your well-being.

And that will be good if they will read you your results and ranges over the phone. Just so we can get an idea.

I like to keep a folder and I always take a self-addressed, stamped envelope w/me and they just mail me a copy. So convenient!


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you for your response. What will an ultrasound show? I feel terrible right now from not sleeping.


----------



## Texaschick (May 26, 2012)

Hi Karin - welcome! I am so sorry you are experiencing these symptoms. I received my Hashimotos dx in Feb. I too had insomnia for a really long time as well as anxiety issues - I think if there was a symptom I had it. As Andros suggested I definetly would insist on getting an US as well as keeping a folder for your labs/tests! I hope you get to feeling better and get some rest! God bless.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you. How did you deal with the insomnia?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> Thank you for your response. What will an ultrasound show? I feel terrible right now from not sleeping.


Ultra-sound is to make sure you don't have cancer.

I am thinking you may changed courses here and are going into full-blown hyperthyroid.

These tests would help sort it out. You did not say if you had antibodies' tests or not.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Karin,

All your symptoms sound like you are over medicated. This is why getting copies of your labs is so important.

While you may be in range, where you are is not "your range". Usually doctors say in range when ppl are low range and I bet on your case you are in higher range.

I have wicked insomnia due to a nerve entrapment issue -

I deal with my insomnia by taking klonopin which helps quiet the nerve and pain associated with it.

Your insomnia sounds more medication induced.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

I feel like the doctor I went to did not listen to me at all and when I told him my symptoms. He just said to continue with meds and come back next year. Tomorrow I am going to call and switch doctors. I have also had a lot of GI issues.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

I agree about probably being overmedicated.

Insominia: I haven't tried it, but there's a new OTC product on the market put out by the manufacturers of Nyquil......called ZZZquil. I would hate to recommend sleep aids but an OTC product might be enough to do the job without great interference.

On the few occasions I"ve had insomnia.....don't laugh.....I get up and tackle a project I've been putting off [e.g., cleaning out the closet, reorganizing kitchen cupboards]. It's so boring that I'm usually happy to get back to bed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

KarinStanley said:


> I feel like the doctor I went to did not listen to me at all and when I told him my symptoms. He just said to continue with meds and come back next year. Tomorrow I am going to call and switch doctors. I have also had a lot of GI issues.


Let us know, please. I and others here are worried about you. Something is not right here.


----------



## KarinStanley (Aug 26, 2012)

My symptoms have gotten worse. I am having heart papuiltations and vomiting and diahhrea. I have lost five pounds in last few days. Do you think I should go in to urgent care to check if it's meds?


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

You may have picked up a bug on top of it all. Go to UrgentCare...if only for peace of mind.


----------

